# Moving to Germany Cost of Living and Tax , 6000 Euro Per month



## mjgi

Hi All,

I am a software developer from india with a job offer of 6000 Euro pm (72k yearly). I am trying to understand how much take home I would get after tax / insurance deductions and the cost of living in a city like Mainz.

I have a dependent wife (non-working) and a 1 year old kid.

a) Can I get a ballpark figure of the take home after tax and insurance per month 
Cost Of Living
b) Rental and other expenses in Mainz (say in area near Römisches Theater)
c) cost of owning a basic car
d) Other expenses

Thanks


----------



## cooldash87

you need to get a clarity on the Base Salary (Fixed) and the Gross Salary (Bonus - Variable) 

This is where you can get your post tax income: Lohn- und Einkommensteuerberechnung


Considering 72K annually as Fixed, your Net Salary will be 49.108,99 Euro Annually since you will be in Tax III bracket (non working spouse + child)


Cost Of Living - Depends on the apartment you want, your lifestyle, etc

Rental and other expenses in Mainz (say in area near Römisches Theater) - one of my friend is staying at Wiesbaden and currently rented a furnished 1BHK for 800 per month without utilities (heating, water, electricity, cleaning, etc)


cost of owning a basic car - New or used ? 

Other expenses - Well heres the list to give you a gist of expenses 
Cost of Living in Mainz, Germany. Prices in Mainz. Updated Jan 2014


----------

